# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Tetovë - Edicioni i XII i Festivalit Ndërkombëtar të Poezisë

## Fiori

Në Tetovë u mbajt Edicioni i XII i Festivalit Ndërkombëtar të Poezisë

 DITËTE NAIMIT FESTIVALI I SFIDUAN MINISTRINË E KULTURËS SË MAQEDONISË

 Prej 23  26 tetor, në qytetin e Poezisë në Tetovë u mbajt Edicioni i 12  të Festivalit Nderkombetar të Poezise Ditete Naimit, në të cilin për tri ditë rresht u organizuan një sërë aktivitetesh kulturore, letrare, artistike, muzikore, përurime librash etj. Në te morën pjesë mbi 42 poetë nga 24 vende të botës, si dhe pooete shqiptarë nga Kosova, Shqipëria, Mali i Zi dhe Maqedonia.
 Ceremonia e çeljes së Festivalit filloi para Qendrës së Kulturës Naim Frashëri me anë të një koreografie të bukur fishekzjarresh që mbuluan për pesë minuta rresht qiellin në Tetovë, vendosjes së kurorave me lule nga ana e laureatit të Festivalit, Abdellatif Laabi dhe drejtorit të Festivalit Shaip Emërllahu, si dhe revysë së veshjeve kombëtare shqiptare nga ana e anëtarëve të SHKA Burimet e Sharrit të cilët mbanin në duar flakadanët e ndezur.
 Në foajenë e Qendrës Kulturore u hap ekspozita e pikturave Pelikani të piktorit Shazim Mehmeti. Për pikturat e tij foli profesori i artit pamor Reshat Ahmeti. Ndërkaq, në Sallën e madhe u hap sipari i Edicionit të XII të Festivalit Ndërkombetar të Poezisë Ditët e Naimit nga ana e drejtorit festivalit Shaip Emërllahu, i cili në mes tjerash tha: me lejoni që në këtë edicion mbijetese të falenderoj të gjithë ata bashkudhetarë, të cilët për më shumë se një dhjtevjeçar sakrifikuan dhe punuan për të ngritur këtë urë poetike që përballoi edhe tilla projekte, ku të thirrnin në polici pse organizon festival poezie, ku për interesa politike rrëzonin shtatoren e poetit kombëtar Naim Frashëri e dy metra prehje si jepnin, ku të thirrnin në Gjykatë pse ke hedhur fishekzjarre si këto të sodit, ku ta mbyllnin derën e Teatrit për të mos u futur poetët e ardhur nga skajet e ndryshme të botës, ku gjyqet
 mediatike se lëshonin të merrte frymë Festivali, ku rrëzohet skena sapo hapet sipari, ku i ndalohej edhe ajo pak finansë shteti 
 Nëse Festivali Ndërkombëtar i Poezisë Ditët e Naimit fshihet nga lista e mbështetjes financiare nga Ministria e Kulturës, atëherë, cili aktivitet kulturor joni do të pretendonte të mbante fronin më parë për të patur buxhet shteti Kështu, ju që e favorizoni Strugën me qindra mijëra eurosh vetëm se e di maqedonishten, aspak nuk është dinjitoz vendimi që Tetovën ta penalizoni pse e flet shqipen. Për të vazhduar më tej se, te gjithe ju, që e prekni këtë edicion, e shikoni që ka triumfuar vendosmëria, këmbëngulsia, guximi dhe gatishmëria për të sakrifikuar, puna, pasioni për poezinë, qëllimi për ta bërë Tetovën me festival poezie, me dritare kulturore me Naim Frashër.
 Gjithsesi, të gjithë të jeni të vetëdijshëm, se ka triumfuar poezia Kemi fituar pa asnjë përjashtim, të gjithë Edhe ata që çireshin nëpër gazeta, duke kërkuar Festivali mos të gëzojë të drejtën subvencioneve nga shteti
 Në orën letrare Globi poetik u prezentuan poetët e ardhur nga vende të ndryshme të botës si: Francoise Roy  Kanada/Meksikë, Abdellatif Laabi  Marok/Francë, Giuseppe Napolitano  Itali, Mathaura - Estoni, Kristian Guttesen - Islandë, Trinne  Danimarkë, Erik Lindner - Holandë, Diti Ronen  Izrael, Khaled Darvish  Palestina, Viktoria Ivanova - Bullgari, Jac Luc  ëauthier  Belgjikë, Silke Liria Blumbach - Gjermani, Mohamed Mogdi  Jordani, Anni Sumari - Finlandë, Zeki Salih Tombak - Turqi, Agron Tufa - Shqipëri, Kujtim M. Shala, Xhavit Beqiri, Vehbi Miftari dhe Sabit Gecaj - Kosovë, Hristo Petrevski, Biba Ismail, Salajdin Salihu, Ejup Ajdini - Maqedoni. Më pas, pasi kryetari i Jurisë dr. Agron Tufa ka lexuar motivimin, laureatit Abdellatif Laabi i është dorëzuar për vlera të larta artistike çmimi letrar Naim Frashëri dhe i është akorduar titulli Anëtar Nderi i Festivalit nga drejtori Shaip
 Emërllahu.
 Në ditën e dytë të Festivalit, në Sallën e Senatit të Universitetit të Evropës Juglindore, ku ka përshëndetur dekani i Fakultetit të Gjuhëve dhe kulturave prof. dr. Vehbi Bexheti, u bë përurimi i laureatit të Festivalit, Abdellatif Laabi. Ai iu është përgjigj pyetjeve të studentëve dhe profesorëve të pranishëm, si dhe vetë moderatorit dr. Agron Tufës (kryetar i Jurisë së Festivalit). Ndërkaq, më vonë në  Sallën e Madhe të Rektoratit të Universitetit të Tetovës është mbajtur një orë letrare, ku para studentëve dhe profesorëve krijimet e tyre letrare i kanë lexuar poetët pjesëmarrës të Festivalit. Pasdite poetët kanë vizituar qytetin e vjetër të Shkupit dhe në mbrëmje në lokalin shqiptar Matoshi kanë mbajtur edhe një orë letrare, ku kanë lexuar deri në orët e mëngjesit.
 Në ditën e tretë në orët e paraditës është përuruar Antologjia e poezisë arvanitase e autores Teuta Kamberi, ku kanë folur redaktori i librit Ahmet Mehmeti, Agron Tufa, Remzi Salihu etj.
 Gjithënjë, në kuadër të programit poetët kanë vizituar Xhaminë e Larme në Tetovë dhe Teqen Arabati Baba. Në këtë vend mistik poetët i ka pritur kryetari i Komunitetit bektashian, Baba Edmond Brahimaj, i cili i ka informuar poetët për bektashizmën, teqenë dhe shqiptarët.
 Në orën e madhe letrare "Meridiane poetike" janë lexuar poezi dhe janë ndarë çmimet letrare të festivalit
 Fitues i çmimit letrar "Menada" është shpallë poeti nga Italia Giuseppe Napolitano, Françoise Roy nga Kanada është nderuar me çmimin letrar Ditët e Naimit, "Oeneumi" iu dha poetit nga Kosova, Kujtim M. Shala, kurse çmimi "Qiriu i Naimit" iu nda poetit Salajdin Salihu.
 Edhe sivjet festivali botoi antologjinë e poetëve pjesëmarrës të përgatitur nga Shaip Emërllahu dhe të përkthyer në gjuhën shqipe nga poetja Silke Liria Blumbach me titull "Simfonia e qëndresës
 Hapja e Edicionit të Festivalit Ndërkombëtar të Poezisë Ditët e Naimit drejtëpërsëdrejti u transmetua në televizionin shtetëror.
 Skenën impozante e ka ideuar piktori Savash Veliu, ndërsa e ka realizuar firma "Treprom" nga Treboshi.
 Sponzor të Festivalit ishin afaristi Lazim Destani, firma Renova dhe Vezë Sharri. Festivalin e ndihmuan edhe Agjensioni turistik Euro Turist, Bashkimi Turs ngaTetova etj.
 Ky edicion i Festivalit Ndërkombëtar të Poezisë Ditët e Naimit që është festivali më i madh i shqiptarëve u penalizua nga ish ministrit shqiptar Arifikmet Xhemaili, duke u lënë jashtë buxhetit të shtetit për dallim nga Mbrëmjet strugane që kishin një buxhet prej gjysëm milioni euro.
* A. Arsllani*

p.s. materiali u mundësua për Forumin Shqiptar nga Shpend Sherifi

----------


## Fiori

1. Abdellatif_Laabi_laureat_i_"DITET_E_NAIMIT_2008"
2. ANA_ne_skene_2008 
3. Naim_Frasheri_shtatore_ne_Tetove

----------


## Fiori

Shaip Nnapolitano Laabi Roy   
Poetet_ne_skene_2008

----------

